# How to buy a used Aluminum Boat?



## itmustbeslim (Apr 13, 2011)

So I am brand new to the site though I have wandered on here a few times over the last few months. I have been trying to find, without luck, a sticky thread somewhere for people like me: A new to aluminum boats person looking for a good used boat but not knowing how to shop for one.

First off my brief background. I grew up around boats but always ski boats and always bought new by Dad. I am 28, have a couple of young boys (4, 2, 2 months) and have decided that it is time to start fishing out of a boat instead of a canoe. I have been looking almost daily on craigslist for a year but have anxiety about pulling the trigger on a boat. Also I have a limited budget because I am a 3rd year law student so am trying to keep it under 1500 bucks. Did I mention I live in the land of 10,000 lakes (Minnesota)?

So here is a boat I am going to go look at on Friday:
https://stcloud.craigslist.org/boa/2311604717.html 

I talked him down to $1500, but before I go up there I want to go with lots of questions. This is where I need help, what do I ask and what do I look for? What do I avoid? What must I know to make a good decision? And in general, what do you think about this boat and it's setup?

Thanks so much for your help in advance, any information will be appreciated, feel free to message me.


----------



## itmustbeslim (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are some better pictures:

https://westresmarine.com/new_galleria.asp?pov=2084422

It is being sold by a boat dealer


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm no expert, but the best thing you can do is a water test. I didn't water test my boat only to discover it leaked later. The previous owner was a nice guy and fixed it though. 
Run the motor fast, slow, stop, start, reverse, etc. Check the LU oil for water. If the boat leaks you'll notice it. The wood floors/transom can rot, so be aware of that. Check the trailer for rust, tires, lights. Check if the dealer will warranty it. That will give you piece of mind. Anyway, $1500 is not a bad price if it checks out OK. I like the looks of it. Good luck.
Just my 2 cents.

edit: missing bow stop.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 13, 2011)

That boat looks pretty good for $1700.00

Im new to this as well but some of the things I would look for are...

1. How does the engine look under the cowling? Even if you know how, ask them to show you how to start it and how to operate it. Most old boats have a certain personality when it comes to starting and operating. Choke, prime, idle adjustment, stuff like that are sometimes tricky.

2. Does the lower unit look like it has been leaking or is there excessive oil anywhere on the motor?

3. How is the trailer? Bearings, springs, lights in proper order etc. The last thing you want to is to get your new boat and be going out for the first time and have to deal with a ticket for lights not working, bearings freezing up, dry rotted tires blowing out, etc.

4. The pics look great but how is the hull? Check the transom and decking for wood rot, any wierd backyard mech aluminum patchwork, loose rivets, holes, stufff like that.

Hope that helps a little. Good luck!


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 14, 2011)

If you can water test it thats the most one can hope for. If thats not a viable option at least make sure he runs the motor in a tank before you put money down. Also it's a dealer so it should come with some type of warranty which should give you some piece of mind. Unless there are visable dents,loose rivets and or other problems it looks like a good deal. IMO small tiny leaks are easy to fix if you have them just not major ones and your not buying brand new so you will run into something that needs upgrading/repairing at some point.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 14, 2011)

First off, if the engine runs well and the boat is in decent shape for its age, you are getting a very very good deal!

Water testing is a great idea, but not always practical. At a minimum, run the motor in a tank or with a hose hooked up. Let it warm up for at least five minutes or so before reving it up and shifting. It should idle nice at low RPMs and run nice and smooth at high RPMs.

The boat just needs to be solid and clean. There isn't much to an aluminum boat - what you see is usually what you get (not including leaks - hence the desire to water test it).

But, really, you are buying a 30+ year old boat and motor. It won't be perfect, but just about anything with that rig can be fixed up pretty easily and for not much money.

Good luck! I'm sure you and your kids will love having your own boat!!


----------



## itmustbeslim (Apr 14, 2011)

You guys are awesome! Thanks. Gonna go look tomorrow morning and hopefully bring it home, now just gotta figure out what I am going to tow it with. I have a 2000 Avalon with 2000lb capacity which should work fine here in flat city.


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 14, 2011)

GEEZ I WISH THAT BOAT WAS DOWN HERE I WOULD BE THERE TONIGHT TO PICK IT UP NOT BAD FOR THE PRICE


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just drove down there and bought it!!!!  

Hold your horses I'm just kidding of course although for that price it's a good deal. I don't think you'll have a hard time pulling it with your car make sure you have the right ball when you go there to get it.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 14, 2011)

This tip may be too late...but...I like to have my independent mechanic check out any boat that I buy. You probably don't have anyone who you can trust to do that. It cost about $150.00 or so, but he saved my A$$ one time when I wanted to buy a boat. It had a bad engine. 

Some times you just have to trust and go ahead. 

One thing you could do is buy or borrow a compression tester. Check the cylinders for compression. If they are within ten percent of one another ( near 100 pounds or better ) then you probably have a decent engine. Starting and running is the best way, of course. Anything can be fixed but engines cost more than the other parts.

Looks like a great deal at that price. Let us know how you come out.

regards, Rich


----------



## gmoney (Apr 15, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> edit: missing bow stop.


Boat looks good but as Jasper said, get a bow stop put on it. That boat could possibly come flying into the winch post or worse off the trailer when you brake.


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 15, 2011)

Someone bought it the posting has been deleted....hope it was you.


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 17, 2011)

Great advice already. The only thing I can add is look at the general condition and neatness of the boat and trailer. If you see things duct taped on or drink cans rolling around in the floor, you might wonder if the guy cared how he took care of other more important things. To some guys, their boat is their baby, to others once they are back home they don't give it another thought until they want to go out again. Just sayin'


----------

